# NAS oder MiniPC als "Server"



## taker1988 (19. Juli 2017)

hallo,

habe mich mal durchgegoogelt und bin auf diese seite hier gekommen. zur erklärung, ich habe momentan eine fritz.box, an der ich 4 usb hdds betreibe. auf diesen hdds habe ich ein wenig daten und einige filme und serien. als client nutze ich 2x bzw. im haus 3x nen raspberry pi 3 mit kodi.

da nun die festplatten ausgereitzt sind, brauche ich eine andere möglichkeit, wie ich meinen speicher erweitern kann. also habe ich gegoogelt und dabei bin ich auf eine nas oder auf eine minipc lösung gestoßen. nunja, ich persönlich kenne mich mit nas, raid und blabla gar net aus. mit nem minipc stell ich mir das so vor, dass der 24/7 läuft, sehr sehr wenig strom braucht und genug leistung hergibt, dass ich 2-3 clienten (die raspis) daran bedinen können. d.h. full-hd-material abspielen können.

da ich an nem minipc, ich sag mal locker 6 externe usb3 hdds dran bekomme, notfalls auch mit aktiven usb-hubs, habe ich noch den vorteil, dass ich per usb-hub noch mehr erweitern kann, wenn es mal der fall sein sollte. oder sehe ich das falsch?

was würdet ihr da so empfehlen? habe hier noch einen guide gefunden, den ich mal versuche so gut wie möglich zu beantworten. 

1) Was soll das System genau machen? 
film-kontent bereitstellen

2) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen an die Hardware?
so wenig wie möglich soll es strom verbrauchen, da 24/7-betrieb, 1gbit lan, da maximal 3 clienten darauf zugreifen können/sollen

3) Gibt es besondere Anforderungen hinsichtlich Software / Betriebssystem?
windows, vorzugsweise linux, aber wenn es geht mit gui, andernfalls würde auch natürlich ein anderes os gehen. komme damit denke ich klar

4) Was ist der preisliche Rahmen?
so günstig wie möglich. maximal 200€ (deshalb n fertig-mini-pc ohne os?)

5) Wie soll auf das System zugegriffen werden?
web-interface, netzwerk, ist fast egal. am liebsten ohne monitor, nach der erstkonfiguration

6) Eigenbau oder Komplettsystem?
egal - was günstiger ist

7) Worauf sollen die Daten gespeichert werden? Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?
usb3 hdds - extern, speicherplatz soll erweiterbar sein, gibt keine genaue grenze

8) Wie ausfallsicher soll das System sein?
sicher? 

9) Wie performant soll das System sein?
solange 3 clienten davon hd content absielen können, ist der rest egal (ruckelfrei natürlich ;P)

10) Wie erweiterbar soll der Speicherplatz sein?
wie gesagt, per usb3, externe hdds, bis zu 16tb? oder mehr? keine ahnung 


hoffe ihr könnt schonmal damit was anfangen  wenn irgendwas fehlt, an infos oder sowas, bitte fragen. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen 


mfg taker-`


----------



## airXgamer (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn du es mit Leistung angehen möchtest:
G4560 + H270 Board (wegen RAID Support) + 4 oder 8 GB RAM. Wird aber nicht gerade stromsparend, diese Kombi sollte man z.B. über Nacht ausschalten (z.B. über eine Automatik des Betriebsystems).
Erst mal ist wichtig, ob du RAID brauchst / willst oder nicht: RAID – Wikipedia (ist mMn mit wiki selbsterklärend).


Sonst würde ich ein Bündel BananaPis empfehlen, die haben eine SATA Schnittstelle  3Clients wird da aber auch schon wieder eventuell ein Problem.

Ansonsten: Zum Thema Mini PC: Die gibt es in allen Leistungsklassen, gib uns mal ein Beispiel was du meinst.


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2017)

Wie groß sind deine jetzigen HDD's?

Ich würd dir pauschal eine Synology DS216J empfehlen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich würde ein Mainboard mit fest verlötetem Prozessor empfehlen, einem die brauchen teils unter 10W und sollten genug Leistung haben.
Dazu das billigste passende Gehäuse dass es gibt ... 

Die Festplatten würde ich dann möglichst alle per SATA anschließen und intern unterbringen.


So ähnlich habe ich das Problem bei mir gelöst, mit einem Asrock QC5000, auf dem Windows Server läuft. Schnell, billig, und braucht inklusive Festplatten und Kühlung 21W.


----------



## taker1988 (21. Juli 2017)

huhu,

@airXgamer, also raid brauche ich nicht unbedingt. brauche nur ein gerät, womit ich usb3 externe hdds anklemmen kann. das ganze teil steht eh im keller, wobei die lautstärke z.b. auch egal ist. ich möchte im prinzip nur diese sachen:

-billig
-stromsparend
-zugriff von 3 clients gleichzeitig --> fullhd filme/serien stream
-beliebig erweiterbar (anzahl der usb3 hdds)

@Abductee, ich habe 2x 1tb und 2x2tb hdds an der fritz.box. alles verschiedene hersteller, aber alle usb3, wobei diese fritzbox nur usb2 kann 

@Stryke7, würdest du mir mal so einen pc zusammenstellen? auf die schnelle. also alle benötigten teile? sowas interessiert mich 


mfg taker-`


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2017)

Beim Punkt Stromsparend, kannst du gleich mal alle kleinen HDD`s verkaufen und eine einzige große HDD kaufen.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Juli 2017)

Hier mein Vorschlag:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Asrock J3710-ITX SoC
4GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1600
Silverstone Precision PS08
300W bequiet! System Power S8​

Das Mainboard hat mit 4x SATA III, 2x USB2.0 und 4x USB3.0 genug Anschlüsse für dich. Ich würde empfehlen die Festplatten intern zu verbauen, aber du hast genug USB Ports für externe Festplatten.

Der verbaute Intel Pentium J3710 ist ein Quadcore mit 1.6Ghz (und 2.64Ghz Boost), und hat locker genug Leistung für einen Dateiserver und braucht dabei nur 6.5W.

Dazu 4GB RAM und das kleinste und günstigste Gehäuse das vier große Festplatten aufnehmen kann, sowie das günstigste qualitativ akzeptable Netzteil.

201,70€. 



Je nachdem wo der Rechner steht würde ich empfehlen noch ein paar hochwertige und leise Lüfter hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2017)

Andere Frage, welche Software willst du genau einsetzen?
openmediavault
nas4free
freeNAS
rockstor

Ich würd dir wirklich ein fertiges NAS ans Herz legen, die selbstbau-NAS mögen von der Hardware stärker sein, der Frustfaktor steigt aber schnell wenn was bei der Software nicht so klappt wie es sollte.
Synology DiskStation DS216J Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Qnap Turbo Station TS-431P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Haben deine USB-Platten eine normale SATA-HDD verbaut? Die günstigeren Modelle haben den USB-Adapter auf der HDD-Platine integriert.


----------



## airXgamer (22. Juli 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd dir wirklich ein fertiges NAS ans Herz legen, die selbstbau-NAS mögen von der Hardware stärker sein, der Frustfaktor steigt aber schnell wenn was bei der Software nicht so klappt wie es sollte.
> Synology DiskStation DS216J Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Qnap Turbo Station TS-431P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


....Und sinkt wenn das NAS mangels Updates zum Objekt für geplante Obsoleszenz wird....


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2017)

Wir haben teilweise 7 Jahre alte NAS von Synology und QNAP in Betrieb die haben alle die aktuellen Sicherheitspatches.
Man muss schon was kaufen was auch gepflegt wird.
Einem Laien würd ich zum Beispiel nicht zutrauen die aktuelle Samba-Lücke per SSH zu patchen.

Den zwei Platzhirschen im Business- und Enterprise-Bereich eine Obsoleszenz zu unterstellen ist schon sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## micindustries (22. Juli 2017)

Zum stöbern und Empfehlungen ansehen ist NAS-Berater | Synology Inc. gut zu empfehlen. Natürlich nehmen die gerne eine etwas stärkere Variante. Syno ist aber auch einer der Spitzenreiter, das hauseigene OS ist sehr zugänglich und wird regelmäßig aktualisiert. Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bei den Anschlüssen ist bonding möglich, so kannst du mit deiner fritzbox (die sollte das können) aus 2x 1GBit einen 2GBit-Anschluss mit einer IP machen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2017)

Die Fertigsysteme sind auch nicht schlecht, aber sind eben sehr auf ihren Einsatzzweck zugeschnitten. Mit einem NAS auf Basis eines "normalen" PCs ist nicht nur die Performance viel besser, sondern man hat auch viel mehr Möglichkeiten damit.

Ich kann meinen auch als Alltags-PC nutzen  
Geht zwar am Sinn vorbei, aber er ist dafür vollkommen geeignet.

Alternativ könnte man auch noch ganz viele andere Server-Dienste hosten, je nachdem was der TE für Interessen hat.

Um die Sicherheit würde ich mir auch nicht sooo große Sorgen machen. Die großen Linux Distributionen, Windows (Server), und vermutlich auch gängige Systeme wie freeNAS werden auch mit Updates versorgt.


Wie schon mal erwähnt, läuft bei mir Windows Server 2012 R2 Standard. Da habe ich zugegebenermaßen mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ...  aber als technischer Student bekommt man sowas ja oft kostenlos 
Sonst würde ich aber eher Linux als NAS empfehlen, da gibt es auch 1001 Bücher und Webseiten drüber.
freeNAS war damals, als ich es getestet habe, noch ein bisschen bescheiden. Mittlerweile soll sich da aber auch vieles getan haben.


----------



## micindustries (22. Juli 2017)

Da gebe ich dir recht, allerdings hat Syno ebenfalls sehr viele Möglichkeiten in sein OS integriert. Am besten bekommst du einen Überblick, wenn du dir mal das OS anschaust: 
DiskStation Manager | Synology Inc.

Ich glaube es müsste auf der Seite auch einen Login zum Testsystem geben.

PS: Ich will hier niemanden zu Synology bekehren, sondern lediglich die Vielfältigkeit der Geräte und des OS aufzeigen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taker1988 (22. Juli 2017)

ok, das hat jetzt n bisschen gedauert, bis ich alles gelesen hatte und recherchiert hatte. also ich habe mich nun für 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
> 
> ...



entschieden. danke dafür!

ich werde mir dort auf jeden fall linux installieren, welches genau weis ich noch nicht. ich werde aber als erstes omv testen, da ich damit schon erfahrung am raspi hatte. falls ich diesen pc doch noch anders verwenden sollte, ist mir sowas doch lieber, als direkt ein nas.
naja, und dann gibts doch da auch software-nas. oder wie auch immer. ich kann ja z.b. wenn ich eine 4tb hdd habe, ne zweite dran hängen und dort ein backup machen und mit programmen lässt sich das wohl gut automatisieren.

ich habe jetzt mal bestellt und warte mal ab, was sich so ergibt. wenn noch irgendwas ist, werde ich mich melden 


vielen dank an alle



mfg taker-`


----------

